# Sour Kraut



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a few extra cabbages in the garden. My aunt gave me this recipe. Hers is a mild tasting kraut andis really good.

You just cut the cabbage up ( I am leaving it coarse). I do not like kraut chopped up like slaw. You then pack it in jar and put a half a teaspoon of salt on the top and then fill it with hot water. Put the flats on and the rings on loosely. Then put in the basement for 7 days. 

After 7 days put it in a hot water bath and let them cool to seal.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Never tried it that way. I always put mine in a bucket and when I take it up, we always freeze it in sizes we use most. Will try your recipe to free up freezer space. How long do you hot water bath it? Half teaspoon to the pint, I assume. Or quart?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is half a teaspoon to the pint. Teaspoon to the quart. I started 9 pints and 1 quart. I picked a red cabbage out of the garden today after I finished the kraut. I decided to chop one of them up and see how red kraut tastes. 

WD, I have to check with my aunt to see how long to hot water bath it. I figured I had 7 days to ask. I will find out tomorrow and post it. I think it is to just get it hot enough to get it to seal.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WD,

All you have to do after it sits for a week is put it in a pot with water. Then bring it to a boil. Let it boil for 5 minutes and then turn off the heat.
This is just to get it hot enough to seal.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Cut cabbage to desired cut. Put in large bowl. Sprinkle in salt measurements as above and add red pepper flakes. Stir to coat well. Then pack in jars, add water and cure same as above.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I think my next batch will have red pepper flakes. How much do you put in yours?

Darin


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I like alot, I usually don't measure, but I would guess its close to 1-2 teaspoons per jar.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Some people put a little sugar in their kraut but I don't think I would like sweet kraut. It would help with the fermentation.
I have a red cabbage in the fridge that I need to use. I may chop it up tonight and put some red pepper flakes in it.

Darin


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

we chop it on a kraut cutter, make a 10 gallon crock every year, love it fried plain and with kielbasa, its pretty good cooked but not like fried.
js


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I make a batch or two every year. I freeze mine since canning just cooks just to seal the jar. A handful of hotdogs in a hot skillet, blacked somewhat and a handful of kraut throwed in the skillet makes some perty good ettin also. Fried or cold, especially with corned beef is hard to beat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just finished canning what I made last week. I took a bite or two and it is really mild. A few more weeks in a jar should bring the flavor out.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Darin, the reason for the mild taste is it hadn't been in salt long enough to ferment, therefore the reason to leave it down for at least 4/5 weeks depending on temperature it was stored at. I've found that 5 weeks at a fairly constant temp of50*/60* is the best, according to my taste. Anything over 70* will cause it to get soft and worthless to me.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Darin, CHECK THE Ph of that stuff. It has to be acidified by the fermentation below Ph 4.6 or you're asking for trouble. A week is a really short time to get that much lactic acid production. You can get Ph papers that will show what is going on. 



Bill


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, I prefer the Bavarian (German) style, with a little sugar and some caraway seeds! Larry


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

sprtsracers recipe, or one of several ways to do it.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1750,159178-227204,00.html


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, after re-reading your method, I find a heap of stuff wrong there. In the first place, 1 week ain't even getting the fermentation going. Second place when you take it up after 1 week, you ain't got kraut. Third place, when you put it in a pot and boil it, you kill any fermentation that might have occurred. And finally, what you have left is boiled cabbage in a jar. I retract my post about trying it. No way. Jest ain't kraut.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is definately kraut. You do not boil the kraut in the jars. You just get it hot enough to seal the flat. If you ate it only after one week it would be cabbage. It continues to age after the jar is sealed. 

My wife dropped a jar the other night and it smelled just like kraut. Much stronger than when it was sealed. If I had killed off all the fermentation it would not smell stronger than it did when it was sealed. The strong kraut smell when you open a jar lets you know that the fermentation has continue once the jar is sealed. The little bit of heat that it takes to seal the flat does not harm the bacteria in the jar.

Darin


----------

